# Fanhome / Basketballboards Party at the Rose Garden 2/28



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Crimson and ABM have planned quite the get together for the Clippers/Blazers game on 2/28! They have purchased two Blazers "sky" boxes for the game. 

Plan on arriving at the Rose Garden by 6 PM to meet Blazers' Broadcasters Brian Wheeler and Pete Pranica! They have graciously agreed to come by the Blazers Boxes to talk with us!

Here is the payment order and ticket status as of 1/8/03
_Taken from Crimson's post on the fan home site_ 

Crimson the Cat - Payment Received 9-17
ABM - 9/17 - $75 Check & Ticket Mailed 10/14 - $50 Check Mailed 11/8
RG - 9/27 - Ticket Mailed 10/17 - Ticket Received 
FormerlyHowie - 9/30 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
CFFI - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
CFFI's Hubby - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
Qyntel's Shadow - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/21 - Ticket Received
Felonious Thunk - 10/11 - Ticket Mailed 11/1 - Ticket Received
Talman - 10/14 - Ticket Mailed 11/12 - Ticket Received
hasoos - 10/18 
RG's Friend - 11/01 - Ticket Picked Up 11/14
BlazerProphet - 11/04 - Ticket Mailed 11/27
FormerlyHowie's 2nd Ticket - 11/16 - Ticket Mailed 11/20 - Ticket Received
bintim - 1/8 
bintim's son - 1/8
Blazer Outsider - 1/8

*Tickets are still available! Contact Crimson or ABM for details!*

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 


I decided to consolidated the two sticky threads into one in an effort to relay the most current and complete information!


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

*An update!*

* Crimson the Cat* - Payment Received 9-17
* ABM* - 9/17 - $75 Check & Ticket Mailed 10/14 - $50 Check Mailed 11/8
* RG* - 9/27 - Ticket Mailed 10/17 - Ticket Received 
* FormerlyHowie* - 9/30 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
* CFFI* - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
* CFFI's Hubby* - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
* Qyntel's Shadow* - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/21 - Ticket Received
* Felonious Thunk* - 10/11 - Ticket Mailed 11/1 - Ticket Received
* Talman* - 10/14 - Ticket Mailed 11/12 - Ticket Received
* hasoos* - 10/18 
* RG's Friend* - 11/01 - Ticket Picked Up 11/14
* BlazerProphet* - 11/04 - Ticket Mailed 11/27
* FormerlyHowie's 2nd Ticket* - 11/16 - Ticket Mailed 11/20 - Ticket Received
* bintim* - 1/8 
* bintim's son* - 1/8
* Blazer Outsider* - 1/8
* Hap* - 1/8
* Loyalty4Life* - 1/8
* Loyalty4Life's Father* - 1/8
* Loyalty4Life's Cousin* - 1/8


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Your Dad and cousin?

C'mon L4L. We coulda covered for you if it meant you being out past your curfew. :laugh:

BTW, just kidding. Glad they can come.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Crimson and ABM - How many tickets are left?


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*ABM* - I just have a big family of Blazer fans, that's all.  Not to mention that my cousin (4-For-Snapper if anyone remembers) and I wouldn't mind meeting the Snapper again! That's worth the $25 right there!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Seems like you guys will have alot of fun. I am jealous, I too will miss the dancers.

-Petey


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Petey -
You are welcome to come too! Don't you need a weekend away from it all, in Portland?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Well a mod just told me that some people are flying in, I think that's really cool, but I will have to pass. The expenses for such a venture would be too high for me at the moment. Thanks though.

-Petey


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> Crimson and ABM - How many tickets are left?


4


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> *ABM* - I just have a big family of Blazer fans, that's all.  Not to mention that my cousin (4-For-Snapper if anyone remembers) and I wouldn't mind meeting the Snapper again! That's worth the $25 right there!


hold on just a cotton fitzsimmons second!

CTC told me 75 dollars...  :upset:


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

No Hap. It was $750. You owe me $725. I'll wait ...


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

So Crimson, ABM, are you guys bringing name tags so we will all know exactly who we are talking to? Are you consider a game to try and figure out who is who? Lot's of possibiliites and I am sure I could round up a prize or two if you decide to go that route!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> So Crimson, ABM, are you guys bringing name tags so we will all know exactly who we are talking to? Are you consider a game to try and figure out who is who? Lot's of possibiliites and I am sure I could round up a prize or two if you decide to go that route!



:rbanana:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crimson the Cat</b>!
> No Hap. It was $750. You owe me $725. I'll wait ...


well, I'll send the post dated check as soon today!

You don't mind waiting till 2079, do yah?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Should we go as our online names, or our real names?

I mean, most of us would look at ABM, (after laughing our selected drinks out our noses) and be confused. Since some of us might not know his real name, (altho he posted it in the picture thread) someone might be inclined to go

"Who in the flogging flog is flogging that?" when they see ABM.

And of course, those of us in the know will help out.

"Thats Gordon Lightfoot. Someone tell Brian Wheeler that Gordon Lightfoot is here!!"


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> Should we go as our online names, or our real names?
> 
> I mean, most of us would look at ABM, (after laughing our selected drinks out our noses) and be confused. Since some of us might not know his real name, (altho he posted it in the picture thread) someone might be inclined to go
> ...


:laugh: :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Thanks a lot, Hap. I shouldn't have been drinking coffee when I read that. Oh, well...gives me an excuse to go home and change my shirt.  

I think a name guessing game would be great! (I'll probably have to exclude myself, sonce the "secret" is out already). Any ideas there would be greatly appreciated! Shoot, and if Blazer Outsider is heading up the gifts.....well, then, it's GOTTA be great!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I think by halftime, we should all be wearing our real name and monikers. But until then, we should have some fun with it!

It will be very easy to pick me out of the crowd - Since I am BO, I will be the one in the corner by myself - stinking up the place! :sigh:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Blazer Outsider* - Perhaps one of us could make name tags for each of us. And when we get there, we'll privately take the one that belongs to us... Then, we could write our real name in the back of our name tag, for the second half like you mentioned. 

Just trying to offer any ideas. If anyone has other ideas, tell us here.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

I think we oughta have a "live" version of our prediction game for all in attendance - with prizes to the top (?) winners.  

Shoot, even let our guests play.


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm definitely looking forward to this! :bbanana: I'm hoping that The Snapper will be able to make an appearance. Don't get me wrong, Wheels and Pete are great, but nobody compares to Steve Jones. I also can't wait to meet all of the people from BB, as I am anxious to put faces to names. Thanks again, Crimson and ABM for putting on this shindig!!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Hey y'all

I am still waiting to hear from the higher-ups on my vacation so I am still planning on going... reserve a ticket for me! I will let you know by Tuesday-ish



STuart


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

* Crimson the Cat* - Payment Received 9-17
* ABM* - 9/17 - $75 Check & Ticket Mailed 10/14 - $50 Check Mailed 11/8
* RG* - 9/27 - Ticket Mailed 10/17 - Ticket Received 
* Howie* - 9/30 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
* CFFI* - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
* CFFI's Hubby* - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
* Qyntel's Shadow* - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/21 - Ticket Received
* Felonious Thunk* - 10/11 - Ticket Mailed 11/1 - Ticket Received
* Talman* - 10/14 - Ticket Mailed 11/12 - Ticket Received
* hasoos* - 10/18 
* RG's Friend* - 11/01 - Ticket Picked Up 11/14
* BlazerProphet* - 11/04 - Ticket Mailed 11/27
* Howie's 2nd Ticket* - 11/16 - Ticket Mailed 11/20 - Ticket Received
* bintim* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/13
* bintim's son* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/13
* Blazer Outsider* - 1/8
* Hap* - 1/8
* Loyalty4Life* - 1/8
* Loyalty4Life's Father* - 1/8
* 4-For-Snapper* - 1/8


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

* Crimson the Cat* - Payment Received 9-17
* ABM* - 9/17 - $75 Check & Ticket Mailed 10/14 - $50 Check Mailed 11/8
* RG* - 9/27 - Ticket Mailed 10/17 - Ticket Received 
* Howie* - 9/30 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
* CFFI* - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
* CFFI's Hubby* - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
* Qyntel's Shadow* - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/21 - Ticket Received
* Felonious Thunk* - 10/11 - Ticket Mailed 11/1 - Ticket Received
* Talman* - 10/14 - Ticket Mailed 11/12 - Ticket Received
* hasoos* - 10/18 
* RG's Friend* - 11/01 - Ticket Picked Up 11/14
* BlazerProphet* - 11/04 - Ticket Mailed 11/27
* Howie's 2nd Ticket* - 11/16 - Ticket Mailed 11/20 - Ticket Received
* bintim* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/13
* bintim's son* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/13
* Blazer Outsider* - 1/8
* Hap* - 1/8
* Loyalty4Life* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/13
* Loyalty4Life's Father* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/13
* 4-For-Snapper* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/13


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

* Crimson the Cat* - Payment Received 9-17
* ABM* - 9/17 - $75 Check & Ticket Mailed 10/14 - $50 Check Mailed 11/8
* RG* - 9/27 - Ticket Mailed 10/17 - Ticket Received 
* Howie* - 9/30 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
* CFFI* - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
* CFFI's Hubby* - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
* Qyntel's Shadow* - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/21 - Ticket Received
* Felonious Thunk* - 10/11 - Ticket Mailed 11/1 - Ticket Received
* Talman* - 10/14 - Ticket Mailed 11/12 - Ticket Received
* hasoos* - 10/18 
* RG's Friend* - 11/01 - Ticket Picked Up 11/14
* BlazerProphet* - 11/04 - Ticket Mailed 11/27 - Ticket Received
* Howie's 2nd Ticket* - 11/16 - Ticket Mailed 11/20 - Ticket Received
* bintim* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11
* bintim's son* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11
* Blazer Outsider* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/15
* Hap* - 1/8
* Loyalty4Life* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11
* Loyalty4Life's Father* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11
* Loyalty4Life's Cousin* - 1/8 - Ticket mailed 1/11
* Blazer Prophet's Friend* 
* Blazer Prophet's Friend's Wife* 
* Schilly* 
* hasoos's friend*
* sabas 11*


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

* Crimson the Cat* - Payment Received 9-17
* ABM* - 9/17 - $75 Check & Ticket Mailed 10/14 - $50 Check Mailed 11/8
* RG* - 9/27 - Ticket Mailed 10/17 - Ticket Received 
* Howie* - 9/30 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
* CFFI* - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
* CFFI's Hubby* - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
* Qyntel's Shadow* - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/21 - Ticket Received
* Felonious Thunk* - 10/11 - Ticket Mailed 11/1 - Ticket Received
* Talman* - 10/14 - Ticket Mailed 11/12 - Ticket Received
* hasoos* - 10/18 
* RG's Friend* - 11/01 - Ticket Picked Up 11/14
* BlazerProphet* - 11/04 - Ticket Mailed 11/27 - Ticket Received
* Howie's 2nd Ticket* - 11/16 - Ticket Mailed 11/20 - Ticket Received
* bintim* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11
* bintim's son* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11
* Blazer Outsider* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/15
* Hap* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/15
* Loyalty4Life* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11
* Loyalty4Life's Father* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11
* Loyalty4Life's Cousin* - 1/8 - Ticket mailed 1/11
* Blazer Prophet's Friend* 
* Blazer Prophet's Friend's Wife* 
* Schilly* 
* hasoos's friend*
* sabas 11*


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

Although I've sold all of the tickets that we prepurchased, we can purchase 5 more seats directly from the Blazers, since more seats can be brought in.

If anyone is still interested in attending, let me know and I'll give you the info.

*ABM* - WE DID IT!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crimson the Cat</b>!
> 
> *ABM* - WE DID IT!


Was there any doubt?  ..d'oh!.... 

BTW, Thanks for ALL your efforts, Crim. This would not have happened without them!!


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

* Crimson the Cat* - Payment Received 9-17
* ABM* - 9/17 - $75 Check & Ticket Mailed 10/14 - $50 Check Mailed 11/8
* RG* - 9/27 - Ticket Mailed 10/17 - Ticket Received 
* Howie* - 9/30 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
* CFFI* - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
* CFFI's Hubby* - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
* Qyntel's Shadow* - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/21 - Ticket Received
* Felonious Thunk* - 10/11 - Ticket Mailed 11/1 - Ticket Received
* Talman* - 10/14 - Ticket Mailed 11/12 - Ticket Received
* hasoos* - 10/18 - Ticket Mailed 1/15
* RG's Friend* - 11/01 - Ticket Picked Up 11/14
* BlazerProphet* - 11/04 - Ticket Mailed 11/27 - Ticket Received
* Howie's 2nd Ticket* - 11/16 - Ticket Mailed 11/20 - Ticket Received
* bintim* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11
* bintim's son* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11
* Blazer Outsider* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/15
* Hap* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/15
* Loyalty4Life* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11
* Loyalty4Life's Father* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11
* Loyalty4Life's Cousin* - 1/8 - Ticket mailed 1/11
* Blazer Prophet's Friend* 
* Blazer Prophet's Friend's Wife* 
* Schilly* 
* hasoos's friend* - 1/15 - Ticket Mailed 1/15
* sabas 11*


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

* Crimson the Cat* - Payment Received 9-17
* ABM* - 9/17 - $75 Check & Ticket Mailed 10/14 - $50 Check Mailed 11/8
* RG* - 9/27 - Ticket Mailed 10/17 - Ticket Received 
* Howie* - 9/30 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
* CFFI* - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
* CFFI's Hubby* - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
* Qyntel's Shadow* - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/21 - Ticket Received
* Felonious Thunk* - 10/11 - Ticket Mailed 11/1 - Ticket Received
* Talman* - 10/14 - Ticket Mailed 11/12 - Ticket Received
* hasoos* - 10/18 - Ticket Mailed 1/15
* RG's Friend* - 11/01 - Ticket Picked Up 11/14
* BlazerProphet* - 11/04 - Ticket Mailed 11/27 - Ticket Received
* Howie's 2nd Ticket* - 11/16 - Ticket Mailed 11/20 - Ticket Received
* bintim* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11
* bintim's son* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11
* Blazer Outsider* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/15
* Hap* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/15
* Loyalty4Life* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11
* Loyalty4Life's Father* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11
* Loyalty4Life's Cousin* - 1/8 - Ticket mailed 1/11
* Blazer Prophet's Friend* 
* Blazer Prophet's Friend's Wife* 
* Schilly* - 1/15 - Ticket Mailed 1/15
* hasoos's friend* - 1/15 - Ticket Mailed 1/15
* sabas 11*


----------



## FB (Dec 31, 2002)

:sup:

Are there any tickets left anymore? I can't really afford it right now, but if I can find a job sometime soon I should be able to...it'd be a blast to go. 

On a related note, can anyone get me a job? lol

Seriously. :angel:


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

* Crimson the Cat* - Payment Received 9-17
* ABM* - 9/17 - $75 Check & Ticket Mailed 10/14 - $50 Check Mailed 11/8
* RG* - 9/27 - Ticket Mailed 10/17 - Ticket Received 
* Howie* - 9/30 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
* CFFI* - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
* CFFI's Hubby* - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
* Qyntel's Shadow* - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/21 - Ticket Received
* Felonious Thunk* - 10/11 - Ticket Mailed 11/1 - Ticket Received
* Talman* - 10/14 - Ticket Mailed 11/12 - Ticket Received
* hasoos* - 10/18 - Ticket Mailed 1/15
* RG's Friend* - 11/01 - Ticket Picked Up 11/14
* BlazerProphet* - 11/04 - Ticket Mailed 11/27 - Ticket Received
* Howie's 2nd Ticket* - 11/16 - Ticket Mailed 11/20 - Ticket Received
* bintim* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11 - Ticket Received
* bintim's son* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11 - Ticket Received
* Blazer Outsider* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/15
* Hap* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/15
* Loyalty4Life* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11 - Ticket Received
* Loyalty4Life's Father* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11 - Ticket Received
* Loyalty4Life's Cousin* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11 - Ticket Received
* Blazer Prophet's Friend* 
* Blazer Prophet's Friend's Wife* 
* Schilly* - 1/15 - Ticket Mailed 1/15
* hasoos's friend* - 1/15 - Ticket Mailed 1/15
* sabas 11* - 1/17 - Ticket Mailed 1/17


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

*FB -*

There are a few more seats still left, but those tickets are available for purchase directly through the Blazers. I can give you that info when you're ready. Depending on when you can purchase, determines if those tickets will still be there. Currently I think there are 4 extra seats left.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Good Job *Crimson the Cat* and *ABM* on getting all the tickets sold. So what is the drill for the game? Are we all waiting till halftime to do a cheap version of *"To tell the Truth"?*

I was thinking of taking a half day off of work and maybe meeting before the game. Anyone have any ideas on a meeting place or are we just meeting at the Rose Garden?


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

* Crimson the Cat* - Payment Received 9-17
* ABM* - 9/17 - $75 Check & Ticket Mailed 10/14 - $50 Check Mailed 11/8 - $75 Check Mailed 1/18
* RG* - 9/27 - Ticket Mailed 10/17 - Ticket Received 
* Howie* - 9/30 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
* CFFI* - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
* CFFI's Hubby* - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
* Qyntel's Shadow* - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/21 - Ticket Received
* Felonious Thunk* - 10/11 - Ticket Mailed 11/1 - Ticket Received
* Talman* - 10/14 - Ticket Mailed 11/12 - Ticket Received
* hasoos* - 10/18 - Ticket Mailed 1/15
* RG's Friend* - 11/01 - Ticket Picked Up 11/14
* BlazerProphet* - 11/04 - Ticket Mailed 11/27 - Ticket Received
* Howie's 2nd Ticket* - 11/16 - Ticket Mailed 11/20 - Ticket Received
* bintim* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11 - Ticket Received
* bintim's son* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11 - Ticket Received
* Blazer Outsider* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/15
* Hap* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/15 - Ticket Received
* Loyalty4Life* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11 - Ticket Received
* Loyalty4Life's Father* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11 - Ticket Received
* Loyalty4Life's Cousin* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11 - Ticket Received
* Blazer Prophet's Friend* 
* Blazer Prophet's Friend's Wife* 
* Schilly* - 1/15 - Ticket Mailed 1/15
* hasoos's friend* - 1/15 - Ticket Mailed 1/15
* sabas 11* - 1/17 - Ticket Mailed 1/17


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

* Crimson the Cat* - Payment Received 9-17
* ABM* - 9/17 - $75 Check & Ticket Mailed 10/14 - $50 Check Mailed 11/8 - $100 Check Mailed 1/18
* RG* - 9/27 - Ticket Mailed 10/17 - Ticket Received 
* Howie* - 9/30 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
* CFFI* - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
* CFFI's Hubby* - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
* Qyntel's Shadow* - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/21 - Ticket Received
* Felonious Thunk* - 10/11 - Ticket Mailed 11/1 - Ticket Received
* Talman* - 10/14 - Ticket Mailed 11/12 - Ticket Received
* hasoos* - 10/18 - Ticket Mailed 1/15
* RG's Friend* - 11/01 - Ticket Picked Up 11/14
* BlazerProphet* - 11/04 - Ticket Mailed 11/27 - Ticket Received
* Howie's 2nd Ticket* - 11/16 - Ticket Mailed 11/20 - Ticket Received
* bintim* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11 - Ticket Received
* bintim's son* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11 - Ticket Received
* Blazer Outsider* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/15
* Hap* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/15 - Ticket Received
* Loyalty4Life* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11 - Ticket Received
* Loyalty4Life's Father* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11 - Ticket Received
* Loyalty4Life's Cousin* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11 - Ticket Received
* Blazer Prophet's Friend* 
* Blazer Prophet's Friend's Wife* 
* Schilly* - 1/15 - Ticket Mailed 1/15
* hasoos's friend* - 1/15 - Ticket Mailed 1/15
* sabas 11* - 1/17 - Ticket Mailed 1/17

Another update!


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

Don't get me wrong, I'm proud to be known as L4L's cousin, but you can feel free to call me 4-For-Snapper.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Crimson the Cat ~ In light of getting everyones name right on the ticket mailed out list. Please list my 2nd ticket as *Warecoon Bill.* I'm sure that my buddy would like to see that when he is lurking in the shadows of BasketballBoards.net!

Thanks!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Any room left for my wife and I?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

the Wanker ~ wow, you can get your wife to go? I bought mine a ticket and then she told me she didn't want to go! Good thing my buddy loves the Blazers or I would be out front scalpping!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> I think we oughta have a "live" version of our prediction game for all in attendance - with prizes to the top (?) winners.
> 
> Shoot, even let our guests play.


That is a *really* good idea, ABM! I must have overlooked your post. 

Now, who can gather up some prizes? I might know a person that could hook us up... We'll see.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Howie...*

actually, she's only been to one NBA game, and that one featured the Warriors in Oakland, so I'm not sure it even qualifies. 

she's actually really excited about the idea. remember, CFFI is somebody's wife, too.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*Gals can like basketball, too....*



> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> actually, she's only been to one NBA game, and that one featured the Warriors in Oakland, so I'm not sure it even qualifies.
> 
> she's actually really excited about the idea. remember, CFFI is somebody's wife, too.



Of course I am! 


In my case, though, my husband is only coming along with me because no way would he let me go by myself and, besides, it's my birthday present. 


He dislikes professional sports. He will be the one sitting over in the corner wearing earplugs and reading something he brought along. LOL!!!! I love him anyway, and he loves me anyway, also!!!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

The Wanker ~ I know that CFFI is a big time basketball fan *(Sabas Fan)*. My wife goes to games, but she really had no desire to go to this game. Go figure! :heart: 

Plus, CFFI is bringing her husband, your bringing your wife, and I am bringing Warecoon Bill. When you meet him you'll understand why. Personally I think that he should post on this board. he is really good at debate. He spends his time in heated e-mail battles with the Portland Tribune's *Dwight Jaynes,* the true Blazer Basher! :upset: 

Anywho, it will be fun to meet everyone!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Question*

Are cameras allowed to be taken into the RG? I was thinking about bringing a camera to take some pictures, but since I haven't been at the RG for a while, I would like to have some info on what they do and do not allow in.

Any information is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

They have been allowed in season's past, I know. I have not been to a game this season but I am sure the policy on cameras didn't change in that short amount of time.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't think that they let cameras or recording devices into the Garden. maybe that is for concerts! I don't know, sorry!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I think it is OK for a Blazers game. I would bring it, especially since we are in a "box".


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

* Crimson the Cat* - Payment Received 9-17
* ABM* - 9/17 - $75 Check & Ticket Mailed 10/14 - $50 Check Mailed 11/8 - $100 Check Mailed 2/1 / $50 Check Mailed 2/10
* RG* - 9/27 - Ticket Mailed 10/17 - Ticket Received 
* Howie* - 9/30 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
* CFFI* - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
* CFFI's Hubby* - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/18 - Ticket Received
* Qyntel's Shadow* - 10/1 - Ticket Mailed 10/21 - Ticket Received
* Felonious Thunk* - 10/11 - Ticket Mailed 11/1 - Ticket Received
* Talman* - 10/14 - Ticket Mailed 11/12 - Ticket Received
* hasoos* - 10/18 - Ticket Mailed 1/15 - Ticket Received
* RG's Friend* - 11/01 - Ticket Picked Up 11/14
* BlazerProphet* - 11/04 - Ticket Mailed 11/27 - Ticket Received
* Howie's 2nd Ticket* - 11/16 - Ticket Mailed 11/20 - Ticket Received
* bintim* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11 - Ticket Received
* bintim's son* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11 - Ticket Received
* Blazer Outsider* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/15 - Ticket Received
* Hap* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/15 - Ticket Received
* Loyalty4Life* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11 - Ticket Received
* Loyalty4Life's Father* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11 - Ticket Received
* 4-For-Snapper* - 1/8 - Ticket Mailed 1/11 - Ticket Received
* Blazer Prophet's Friend* - 2/8 - Ticket Picked Up 2/8
* Blazer Prophet's Friend's Wife* - 2/8 - Ticket Picked Up 2/8
* Schilly* - 1/15 - Ticket Mailed 1/15 - Ticket Received
* hasoos's friend* - 1/15 - Ticket Mailed 1/15 - Ticket Received
* sabas 11* - 1/17 - Ticket Mailed 1/17 - Ticket Received
* RW#30* - 2/10 - Ticket Mailed 2/10 - Ticket Received

Who else has purchased tickets direct from the Blazers? Let me know and I'll post your names on here.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Just ordered them Friday. Me and Mrs. theWanker will be in attendance. :grinning:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Yahoo!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

yahoo, too. tickets received!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

So what is the deal? Are we meet in the box as soon as the garden opens or are we meeting before the game? Anyone know what is going on? As for cameras I will ask at tonights game and see what they say. I am thinking not, but then how do those photos of peoples seats get on EBAY? The plot thickens!!! :laugh:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> As for cameras I will ask at tonights game and see what they say.


What did they say about the cameras, Howie?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

They said that cameras are okay as long as they are not flash cameras. However, it was also posted on the doors that cameras and recording devices are not allowed. Maybe that is for concerts. I did see a person with a camcorder. The staff wasn't really 100% sure, know what I mean?:no:


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Mark Mason emailed me. 

He will be coming up to the box early so we can meet him also.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> Mark Mason emailed me.
> 
> He will be coming up to the box early so we can meet him also.


*Yes!!!*

:rock: :fire: 
:jump:


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> Mark Mason emailed me.
> 
> He will be coming up to the box early so we can meet him also.


Who is Mark Mason?

Stuart


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

He is that one guy, remember?


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> Who is Mark Mason?


The PA announcer for the Blazers. :yes: I have a lot of things I want to ask him... I can't wait!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> 
> 
> Who is Mark Mason?
> ...


who is mark mason?

WHO IS MARK MASON!?!?

WHO IS MARK MASON!!?!?!?!??!?!?!?

he's the PA guy, and (at one time) a regular poster on the now dead BLT.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

As HOWIE so aptly puts it:




YAHOO!!!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> 
> who is mark mason?
> 
> ...


Who's Hap Shaughnessy?

STuart


----------

